
Tesla to recall 53,000 cars over parking brake issue - palakchokshi
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-tesla-recall-idUSKBN17M28A
======
chrisper
They really need to get their quality under control.

~~~
palakchokshi
Considering the recall seems to be proactive it puts Tesla in a positive
light.

